# Tikka t3 lite



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience with this rifle or any other tikka? I'm trying to decide between a t3 lite synthetic stainless and a savage 16 weather warrior stainless both in 308. Is their accuracy out of the box comparable to savage? I've heard that the tikka also has an adjustable trigger. Is this true? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

tikka is a great gun. out of the box they claim that they will be the most accurate gun in the world(very hard to claim since there are a few difrent gun manufacturers who claim this) but i can vouch that they are deadly accurate. the only one ive ever shot was in a 270wsm and It was awsome. savage makes a very good rifle too, the quality will go down a bit for the savage but performance will not. if debating between the two, I would choose the tikka.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Briguy,

I have the Tikka T3 Hunter in 270 Win with the trigger at 2-1/2 pounds. Yes, it has the adjustable trigger. Mine has the wood stock with Limbsaver Recoil Pad and a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope. I shoot the cheap Winchester 270 Win 130 grain Power-Point shells with it and get a group of 3 in a 3/4 inch to 1 inch square at 100 yards.

I have never shot a Savage, so I can't offer any opinion on it. The Savage models I have seen do not have a floor plate. I like to be able to unload my rifles with the clip or like on my Remington it has the floor plate.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

After looking on the Savage website this model does have a detachable box magazine. http://www.savagearms.com/16fcss.htm

The Newest Model has the hinged floorplate. http://www.savagearms.com/16fhss.htm

This model has neither. http://www.savagearms.com/16fss.htm


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Tika t3 lite in 7mm rem mag. I have the wood and blued. It is a great gun. Great accuracy, detach clip, free floating barrel, degree of bolt 65, adjustable trigger. When I bought this I was looking at a savage as well. Both great guns. But the degree of bolt and clip is what I made me go with the tikka. Now savage has the detach clip. So if you want to spend a little more go with the tika, but both a good guns. :sniper:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I hve a T3 in 25-06. It is a very good shooter. The savage has an advantage due to its designe so that it can be very easly set up with very good headspace and chamber dimentions which will lead to accuracy. I think that it is one of the most accurate guns out of the box that you can get. Now with the accu-trigger it is even better. With all this going for it, I stil think it is an ugly actin to look at. The Tikka t3 in a "cleaner" looking gun. Both will serve you very well. Look at both, see what feels the best to you and then make our choice. A gun that fits you well will also tend to shoot where you point it. Oh, and the 308 great choice for all shooting needs.


----------

